# Camacho Triple Maduro Toro Cigar Review - Tastes like a dog turd



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been smoking cigars now for about a year, and have tried all different cigars from cheap cigars to $30 padrons and davidoffs. This cigar was...

Read the full review here: Camacho Triple Maduro Toro Cigar Review - Tastes like a dog turd


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry to hear you didn't like. i hate it when a cigar disappionts


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Blasphemy,,,I love this cigar. Try another one or two even.


----------

